# Patio heater under awning?



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I am interested in buying a small table top patio heater for these cold may nights. I would like to use it under our awning. Is it safe, or will it damage the fabric. 
It will probably be a 3 or 5 kw heater.
Could I put tin foil on the top to dispurse the heat downwards?

Walton


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I've seen one used under an awning on a table, not sure what the KW was, It belonged to either Ash or Qe2, ??

Rgds Mandy


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

yes its me. ive got a table top patio heater and ive ues it under my canapy lots off times   dont use in awning because of gas fumes..


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i used a patio heater under a canvas gazebo at my last house. never had a problem. canvas deteriorated over about 3 years, but in my view due more to sunshine than heat from below. 

des


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ash said:


> yes its me. ive got a table top patio heater and ive ues it under my canapy lots off times   dont use in awning because of gas fumes..


Ooooo! More detail please mate. (Type/Make/Model/Availability)
Definately a brownie point winner for Mrs Zaskar


----------

